# Please help me on picking a right road bike. THX!



## Wahahaha (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am new to road bikes. After researching, I found couple bikes that greatly attracts me. My budget for these bikes is around $1000-1500 which is reasonable to purchase any of these bike brand new. My primary focus is to use the bike for daily communte (12 miles total) about 4 days a week. On the weekends I will ride it for fun. My concern is that I want the bike to have Shimano 105 components beucase it is more reliable. Listed below are the different bikes I found that fits my taste. I want to best utilize my $$$. Please assist me on choosing the right bike. Also, does 105 STI & 105 make a difference? And those with a star are my personal preference. Thank you all very much. 

*Trek 2.3 T

*Gary Fisher ARC Pro T

Cannondale Synapse 5 T

*Cannondale CAAD9-5 C (Does this model have T?)

Specialized Sequoia Elite T

*Allez Elite Compact Double (compact double is the only choice? how about T?)

Allez Sport Compact Double (~)

Giant DEFY1 T


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I still ride a 4 year old Specialized Allez Elite. It is all 105. I have replaced the wheels after the first year and the brakes this year. Other than maintenance items that's it. I still love my bike. It has held up well and definitely has a few more years. I don't ride alot but I have put about 10K trouble free miles on it and cant see replacing it any time too soon.
This is just my opinion though.


----------



## djetelina (Oct 9, 2007)

You definitely have some good ideas and bike candidates. Three of the guys I ride w/ on Sat morning picked up 2009 Trek 2.3's. They are some very good looking bikes and Trek does tend to hold resale value when trade-up time comes. Whatever you decide upon, one thing to consider is the reputation of the selling LBS, some really bad karma can come about from starting a biking relationship w/ the wrong partner. As far as STI is concerned, Shimano refers to all of their "Flight Deck" road shifters as STI; from 105 all the way up to DuraAce. Suspect the "S" means Shimano, not too sure about the rest. Good luck!


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

Gotta say that the CAAD9 is a magnificent frame.

Get the one that fits you the best.


----------



## BobHatcher (Jan 23, 2008)

*Fit is the most important*

I would take a bike that fit you with lesser components over a better frame that doesn't fit you so well with the 105. I have Tiagra on an old LeMond and I swear it shifts better than the Ultegra on the new Madone.

In real estate it's location, location, location. In bikes it's fit, fit, fit.

Oh, and to A from II who said


> I don't ride a lot but I have put about 10K trouble free miles on it and cant see replacing it any time too soon.


 Anyone who puts 10,000 miles on in four years is doing a lot of riding in my book.

So, get out there and ride, ride, ride and see which one fits you the best.

bob


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

BobHatcher said:


> In real estate it's location, location, location. In bikes it's fit, fit, fit.


Amen. The OP should by the best frame that fits and is comfortable for the kind of riding he wants to do. A few test rides will help. Any Shimano or Campy groupo will easily take 2500 miles a year so that's the last thing to consider.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

You will hear fit is the most important thing...and it is!! I was dead set on the Caad9 looking at it on line...went to two differnet shop and ended finding out the Giant OCR (older version of the Defy) and Cannondale Synapse fit me the best. I will end up buying the Cannondale becasue of the location of the bike shop and the great guys that work there. Just do not count anything out...and dont be like me and kill yourself thinking about it too much. Narrow it down to a few and just make the gut choice.

And for me the added money for 105 components will be well worth it.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

go for fit first, then frame and components. you might add fuji roubaix to the list, 105 and ultegra components.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

CAAD9 is popular...almost too popular.
I ride an Allez Double (very happy with it).
Avoid the temptation to buy the first thing you see.
FIT is really important - a good Local Bike Shop will make sure the fit is good without charging you extra for a fitting - get your bike there.
Good luck.


----------

